# [ENG] Słowo "Badać"/"Badanie", w różnych kontekstach



## Strzykafka

Witam,

Mam problem ze słowem "badać/badanie". Doświadczyłem kilka razy irytujących sytuacji.

Poniżej podaję kilka przykładów w/w słowa w różnych kontekstach:
1. _Badaliśmy_ tą sprawę cały rok. Okazało się, że podejrzany nie jest mordercą.
2. Ostatnio czytałem artykuł o bardzo ciekawym eksperymencie psychologicznym. _Badano_ w nim zachowanie dzieci w trudnych sytuacjach życiowych.
3. _Badanie_ wykazuje, że ma pan niedobór żelaza w ograniźmie.
4. Trzykrotnie poddano go _badaniu_ wykrywacza kłamstw. Jesteśmy pewni, że kłamie.
5. Uważam, że przyjęto błędne założenia i _badanie_ nie ma podstaw metodologicznych.


*Problem I*
Jako kolejny przykład, chciałbym się spytać, jakie słowo będzie najlepsze w użyciu dla tego zdania:
_Curtis was researching/examining this issue for the whole year. Finally Mrs. Longue decided that the translation needs to be changed._
(Kontekst: Curtis badał sprawę [ang.: issue] zmiany tłumaczenia bardzo dokładnie przez cały rok. Po przedstawieniu efektów jego pracy [badań/badania], pani Longue uznała, że tłumaczenie musi zostać zmienione [dokonane], bez względu na konsekwencje jakie to za sobą niesie)
W tym przykładzie jestem "pusty". Nawet nie wiem czy moje propozycje są odpowiednie.

*Problem II*
Co do w/w przykładów, od 1 do 5, zastosowałbym takie tłumaczenie:
1. We were studying
2. were examined
3. The test
4. he was examined with
5. and the research

Nie chodzi mi o listę słów, które potencjalnie mógłbym użyć. Chciałbym wiedzieć najlepiej pasujące słowo do tego kontektu.



Synonim od "badać":
-analizować, egzaminować, przeglądać, pytać, sprawdzać, testować
-dociekać, studiować
-eksplorować, próbować, rozpoznawać, śledzić
-przebiegać, przenikać, przeszukiwać, zgłębiać
-studiować, uczyć się

Synonim od "badanie":
-dochodzenie, eksperymentowanie, ewaluowanie, pytanie, sondowanie, sprawdzanie, testowanie
-dociekanie, eksploracja, odkrywanie, poszukiwanie, szperanie
-doświadczenie, eksperyment, próba
-ankietowanie, diagnozowanie, dowiadywanie się, informowanie się, zapytywanie
-ankieta, egzamin, test
-inkwizycja, przesłuchiwanie, śledztwo


Tutaj jest co jest napisane w thesaurus'ie:
*research*
noun
1 medical research: investigation, experimentation, testing, analysis, fact-finding, fieldwork, examination, scrutiny.
2 he continued his research: experiment(s), experimentation, test(s), testing, inquiry/inquiries, study/studies.
verb
1 the phenomenon has been widely researched: investigate, study, inquire into, look into, probe, explore, analyze, examine, scrutinize, review.
2 I researched all the available material: study, read, read up on, sift through, look into; informal check out.

*examine*
verb
1 they examined the bank records: inspect, scrutinize, investigate, look at, study, scan, sift (through), probe, appraise, analyze, review, survey; informal check out.
2 students were examined after a year: test, quiz, question; assess, appraise.
3 Law name the witnesses to be examined: interrogate, question, quiz, cross-examine; catechize, give the third degree to, probe, sound out; informal grill, pump.

*study*
noun
1 two years of study: learning, education, schooling, academic work, scholarship, tuition, research; informal cramming.
2 a study of global warming: investigation, inquiry, research, examination, analysis, review, survey.
3 Father was in his study: office, workroom, studio.
4 a critical study: essay, article, work, review, paper, dissertation, disquisition.
verb
1 Anne studied hard: work, review; informal cram, hit the books.
2 he studied electronics: learn, read, be taught.
3 Thomas was studying child development: investigate, inquire into, research, look into, examine, analyze, explore, review, appraise, conduct a survey of.
4 she studied her friend thoughtfully: scrutinize, examine, inspect, consider, regard, look at, eye, observe, watch, survey; informal check out, eyeball.
PHRASES
in a brown study you'll often catch a student in a brown study on a warm spring day like today: lost in thought, in a reverie, musing, ruminating, cogitating, dreaming, daydreaming; informal miles away.

Z kolei na translatica.pl, jest ponad 40 znaczeń tego słowa:
http://www.translatica.pl/slowniki/wyszukiwanie-polsko-angielsko-polskie/badanie/?show=best



Niezmierne dzięki za pomoc!


----------



## LilianaB

Kurtis zajmowal sie badaniem tej sprawy przez kilka lat. W koncu Ms. X stwierdzila ze tlumaczenie powinno byc zmienione. Badanie ma kilka znaczen co jest chyba ujete w slowniku. Moze ktos inny ma jakies przyklady poprawnego ich zastosowania.


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć. Uważam, że właściwie przyporządkowałeś angielskie wyrazy różnym badaniom  W trzecim przykładzie dopuszczałbym jeszcze "Examination"

3. _Badanie wykazuje, że ma pan niedobór żelaza w organi*z*mie.

_Wybór odpowiedniego angielskiego słowa zależy od tego jak bardzo szczegółowe było badanie, które wykazało niedobór żelaza. Podejrzewam, że niezbyt, więc "the test" może być właściwym wyborem. 



			
				Strzykawka said:
			
		

> _Curtis was researching/examining this issue for the whole year. Finally Mrs. Longue decided that the translation needs to be changed.
> (Kontekst: Curtis badał sprawę [ang.: issue] zmiany tłumaczenia bardzo dokładnie przez cały rok. Po przedstawieniu efektów jego pracy [badań/badania], pani Longue uznała, że tłumaczenie musi zostać zmienione [dokonane], bez względu na konsekwencje jakie to za sobą niesie_


To jest przywołanie kontekstu czy próba przekładu zdania na Polski? Jeśli to drugie, to moim zdaniem polskie zdanie jest zbyt rozwlekłe.


----------



## Szkot

Moim zdaniem:

1  investigated 
2  studied (może examined)
3  test
4  he took/underwent a lie detector test (taki jest idiom)
5  research

Curtis studied /examined, albo trzeba dalej badać czasy angielskich czasowników  (_need*ed *to be changed._.)


----------



## Strzykafka

@dreamlike
To jest tylko przywolanie kontekstu, aby dać jasny obraz o co mi chodzi w stosunkowo krótkim zdaniu.



> Wybór odpowiedniego angielskiego słowa zależy od tego jak bardzo szczegółowe było badanie, które wykazało niedobór żelaza


Czyli, jezeli badanie jest bardziej _szczegółowe/profesjonalne/specjalistyczne_, znaczy, że byłoby słowo "examined"?


> _organi*z*mie_


_
ale wstyd... ((_





@Szkot


> _need*ed *to be changed._.


A co jeżeli zmiana jeszcze nie została wprowadzona w życie? Na razie jest tylko decyzja o tym, że zmiana jest konieczna. Jaka forma czasownika powinna być w takim przypadku? Mogłbyś napisać całe zdanie po angielsku?



Dzieki za pomoc!!! Doceniam to, że oferujecie mi swój czas. Do tego za friko. Jakbyście kiedyś byli w Austin TX, dajcie znać ;-)


----------



## Szkot

> A co jeżeli zmiana jeszcze nie została wprowadzona w życie? Na razie  jest tylko decyzja o tym, że zmiana jest konieczna. Jaka forma  czasownika powinna być w takim przypadku? Mogłbyś napisać całe zdanie po  angielsku?



Nie lubię 'musi' w gramatyce angielskiego (nie jestem nauczycielem), ale sadzę że w pisemnym języku musi być 'needed' po prostym 'decided'.  Albo po 'have decided' używa się 'needs - She has decided that it needs changed -  She decided that it needed changed - She had decided that it needed changed.  Może lepiej szukasz w podręczniku .

Wybór czasów w danym tekście jest problematyczny.  W pierwszym zdaniu napisałbym raczej 'studied' lub 'had studied' a na tym należy czas w drugim zdaniu.


----------



## dreamlike

Strzykafka said:
			
		

> Czyli, jezeli badanie jest bardziej szczegółowe/profesjonalne/specjalistyczne, znaczy, że byłoby słowo "examined"?


_

_Wszystko na to wskazuje - ale możesz zadać to pytanie na angielskim forum, tak dla spokoju ducha 



> a close look at something/somebody, especially to see if there is anything wrong or to find the cause of a problem
> _*a medical examination*
> a post-mortem examination
> 
> źródło: Oxford English Dictionary_​


----------



## kknd

może ta uwaga w czymś pomoże: o ile dobrze pamiętam na w sprawie zbrodni robi się _investigation_, ale samo miejsce zbrodni poddaje się _examination_ (podobnie _investigate_ i _examine_); w tym wypadku odpadają oczywiście _study_, czy _research_, które sugerują raczej pracę ściśle umysłową; podobnie _test_, który raczej częściej oznacza „sprawdzanie” niż „badanie”, czy „dochodzenie”.

tropem mogą być etymologie:
∙ _investigate_ od łac. _investigatus_, imiesłowu _investigare_: śledzić (od _in-_ + _vestigium_, ślad);
∙ _examine_ od łac. _examinare_ od _examen_: języczek u wagi; od _exigere_: wygonić/odpędzić/przepędzić, żądać, mierzyć (od _ex-_ + _agere_: prowadzić, działać/czynić).


----------

